# Mount San Antonio College Paramedic Program



## IAems (May 19, 2011)

Any Paramedics out there go to Mt. SAC Paramedic Program in Walnut, California (Los Angeles County).  I need to know an all inclusive price for the program (books, tuition, physical fees, insurance, uniforms  . . . everything).  In short, if I go to this school, how much would it cost to go from EMT to working on the truck?


----------



## crazycajun (May 19, 2011)

http://www.mtsac.edu/instruction/tech-health/medical/paramedicInfo.pdf should give you all the info you need. Remember Google is your friend.


----------



## IAems (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, let me clarify.  I have that information, I was wondering if anyone knew the cost of living in the area, the price of any potential insurances required for the class (I've been told different schools require medical insurance, malpractice insurance, etc.), ACLS, PALS, and all the various certifications and licensures required before working as a Paramedic on a truck.  Thanks for your help though.


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 19, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> http://www.mtsac.edu/instruction/tech-health/medical/paramedicInfo.pdf should give you all the info you need. Remember Google is your friend.



Google!! B)


----------



## MotoMan (May 22, 2011)

I live about 2 miles from the school (10 Minute drive) and I pay $1200 to rent a house in the area. I went through the EMT course there but not Paramedic yet, so I can't say about the other stuff.


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 23, 2011)

I would say if you live in the area for 5 months of didactic - you can rent a room for about $500 a month (that's what I paid last year). Class fees and books are about $3,000 with about $1,000 in various other fees. You will not be able to work for 8 months. If you are planning on living in the area, not working, and want an estimated amount you would need. I would say $10,000 - $12,000 with food and gas.


----------



## IAems (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys.  I'm a supervisor & trying to create a paramedic sponsorship program for some of the EMT's in our company.  The feedback is appreciated.


----------



## surfinluke (May 11, 2012)

So I am looking into this school and was wondering if the didactic portion is 16 weeks as it says or if it has been lengthened? And how long does the whole duration normally take? Thank you.


----------



## AnteaterMedic (May 12, 2012)

I have hear rumors that the didactic portion may be lengthened by a few weeks...
I  started the program at the end of August/1st week of september and finished my field internship the last week of April...About 8 months total


----------



## cbryan600rr (Jun 1, 2012)

@AnteaterMedic what did you think of the program and how was the didactic portion for you?  I haven't been able to find any graduates of the program to get their opinion about it and what they found to be the most difficult aspects.


----------



## Gurney Jockey (Jun 1, 2012)

I start pre-course this Monday, June 4th. From what they talked about in the orientation, there will only be two classes a year at Mt. Sac now instead of three, and they are going to lengthen the didactic portion. Paramedic school (the didactic portion) starts August 27th, and I believe ends around January 28th of 2013. And then ten weeks of hospital rotations, followed by ten to twelve weeks of field internship.


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2012)

Gurney Jockey said:


> I start pre-course this Monday, June 4th.



Be sure to study so you're ready for inter-course.


----------



## AnteaterMedic (Jul 3, 2012)

@cbryan600rr. Here is my take on Mt. SAC. The program has no written prerequisites however the knowledge needs to be there. The 3 aspects to concentrate on before beginning this program are A&P, Medical Term, and EMT Curriculum. Steve Williams is still involved with the program, he covers EMS1 (Pre course) and EMS 10 which is roughly the 1st 4-5 weeks of didactic. This is where Mt SAC usually loses many of their Paramedic Candidates. Being prepared and not underestimating this program is key. Buy the EMT Curriculum written by Steve and the A&P for Paramedics book by AAOS. Look through the packet that gets sent out to you and memorize those diagrams. STUDY STUDY STUDY there is no time to play catch up. 
As of this year they will be only putting through 2 classes a year. Also heard of rumors that LA City will be sending their cadets through MT. SAC, beginning with the next class.

My experience was truly the most fun and exciting thing I have ever done. The Instructors and Skills Mentors have all worked in EMS for many years and the insight they provide in the classroom is priceless. 
Please don't hesitate to pm me for any questions about the program I'd be glad to help.

Alex K 
Class 73


----------

